# Where do I activate XM radio in 2017 GTI S??



## gidgey (Feb 7, 2018)

VW doesn't know, Sirius doesn't know.

I just want XM music that I have now, I don't want navigation or anything else. XM is $$$ enough.
Please help. This is driving me crazy. I thought it would be under that APP you download, but it isn't.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Is the vehicle actually equipped with Sirius/XM?


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

IF you have satellite radio, you call Sirius/XM to activate it.


----------



## chillax (Apr 17, 2018)

You just have to add your radio after logging onto the Sirius website. You need either your Radio ID or VIN handy.

https://imgur.com/a/kqCWf73


----------



## historyteacher (Jun 1, 2010)

I’m trying to figure out the same thing. Picked up my new car today and can’t find it. In Radio when I click Band it bounces between FM and AM. I assumed all GTIs were equipped.


----------

